# shrimp : Euryrhynchus amazoniensis



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

shrimp : Euryrhynchus amazoniensis

other named as: Amazon zebra shrimp 
Origin: South America, Amazon River 
The largest: one of the small shrimp, the max about 3 cm 
Color: red type and blue type 
Water temperature: 20 ~ 30 degrees 
ph: 5 ~ 7 

Just look at pictures, also thought it was a big shrimp 
In fact, it is a small shrimp 
Blue striped body pattern and covered with many spots and more 
Color orange, some partial, some partial sky-blue 
it looks so charming 
if you are the different species of shrimp fans 
This will surely become one collection and do not to be missed in your tank


----------



## CWO4GUNNER (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice photo did you use macro setting to get that close and a flash or just available lighting?

I always though about getting shrimp but always figured they would get eaten.


----------

